# Cere Feathers



## FurryBadgers (May 9, 2018)

Hello all,

So this is a post where I just wanted to make sure I'm not going mad.

We have a very lovely purple/violet budgie who is a bit insane (thankfully). Every so often, the feathers above his cere go a bit discoloured. After a while, he molts and they go back to normal.

I'd say his diet is pretty good. We get this premium balanced seed mix (which all of ours gobble down) and are supplemented by calcium blocks, cuttlefish and vegetables.

Here's a small album I've tried to make to show his cere. It's a bit difficult as he's er...quite active!

Album

It looks to me like he's been rubbing as it's a bit itchy and that's why it's like that. He is preening a lot more as well.

Am I right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow! He is really beautiful!

No need to worry the feathers above the cere going discolored before the molt is perfectly normal. 
It is itchy and that's why he rubs it - again, perfectly normal. *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

He’s beautiful! Yep, perfectly normal. If there’s no discharge then there’s nothing to worry about.


----------

